# AOSP Kernel opinions :P



## shaggy5991 (Jul 11, 2011)

im running kang bang 0.9 bfs on lafree with cm7
what kernels are you aosp users having luck with 
im getting 12 hours out of my battery on medium usage 
im not asking for a favorite thats been covered just opinions on the one your using wether it be good or bad.

also what is the main differences between kang bang BFS and CFS


----------



## want a droid (Jul 23, 2011)

I always use imo's kernels whether I'm on Sense or AOSP.


----------



## Thrillhouse847 (Jul 24, 2011)

want a droid said:


> I always use imo's kernels whether I'm on Sense or AOSP.


+1 to that--always super stable and the best battery life (in my opinion).

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------

